# 'Dar un braguetazo



## Cracker Jack

Llegint la notícia de la mort de l'Anna Nicole Smith, se'm va acudir una cosa. Es va casar amb un magnat del petroli. Era un exemple clàssic de ''dar un braguetazo'' en castellà. Com es diu-ho en català? Vaig preguntar persones i em van dir que normalment, ho deian en castellà. Doncs, voldria saber si hi ha una frase feta qui porti la mateixa idea o una manera de dir-ho en català. Moltes gràcies.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Mmm vist que ningú no respon, ho intentaré jo si m'expliques què vol dir l'expressió hehehe. És que no en tinc ni idea.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Entenc que vol dir lligar-se o casar-se amb algú només per diners. No se m'acut una expressió específica, encara que està clar que és un fet que dóna per parlar...

En castellà, "dar un braguetazo" es molt recent i s'ha popularitzat paral.lelament a d'altres expressions com "pelotazo" i a través de la mateixa premsa destralera. Per això té lògica que no hi hagi una adaptació genuïna, encara que és graciós que no hi hagi cap alternativa tampoc !!

... Potser en DB tingui alguna idea


----------



## Xerinola

Cracker Jack said:


> Llegint la notícia de la mort de l'Anna Nicole Smith, se'm va acotar una cosa. Es va casar amb un magnat del petroli. Era un exemple clàssic de ''dar un braguetazo'' en castellà. Com es diu-ho en català? Vaig preguntar persones i em van dir que normalment, ho deian en castellà. Doncs, voldria saber si hi ha una frase feta qui porti la mateixa idea o una manera de dir-ho en català. Moltes gràcies.


 
Hola Cracker,
Ara mateix no em surt cap expressió equivalent...no sé ni si existeix...
Potser una manera de dir-ho seria: casar-se per interès? Però no em convenç massa...
Segueixo pensant!

X:


----------



## Mei

Hola,

He trobat "casar-se per interés o per diners".

Espera't a veure altres opinions.

Mei


----------



## mithrellas

"dar el braguetazo" és una expressió col.loquial. No conec un equivalent en català però una persona que es casa per diners és un _caçadots_ (en castellà un "caza dotes"). Tot i que no estic segura si l'expresió és correcta.

No sé si això et serveix.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Caçadots?
No l'havia sentit mai... Al diccionari tampoc surt. La fas servir correntment?

X:


----------



## mithrellas

Gràcies a Déu no conec ningú que s´hagi casat per diners i francament, m'interesa poc la vida del "famoseo" així que realment no la faig servir correntment.  

L'expresió existeix en castellà però ja he dit que no estic segura que sigui correcta en català. 

Al diccionari no la he trobat però, encara que internet no sigui una font de fiar, entre d'altres l´he trobat aquí i aquí (és interesant llegir al peu de pàgina la historia d'aquest web).


----------



## ernest_

Em sembla que es pot dir "trobar un bon partit".


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
És bona "trobar un bon partit", però crec que "bon partit" no té un sentit tan negatiu com "dar el braguetazo", no?
Què en penseu?

X:


----------



## Morion

Sí, estic amb l'Ernest. A mi de vegades companys de la feina (que es veu que em volen casar) m'han dit  "_és un bon partit_ per tu" dient això de persones que tenen molts diners.
I cada vegada que diuen d'algú que ha fet un matrimoni avantatjós (economicament) diuen "_aquest va fer un bragetazo_" catalanitzant una mica la pronunciació però el que diuen es braguetazo en castellà. 
Això de _cazadotes_ existeix però jo penso que és antic que ja no s'utilitza ara. En tot cas _cazafortunas_ seria la versió moderna però no se com es deu dir en català.


----------



## ampurdan

La traducció literal seria: "cop de bragueta" o "braguetada", però no ho he sentit a dir mai.


----------



## DeBarcelona

I per què no dir "casar-se per interès"?

Quin problema hi ha a dir-ho literalment? No cal dir sempre expressions.

Per cert, l'expressió en qüestió em sona fatal. No tinc cap necessitat de dir-la ni en tindré mai.


----------



## Xerinola

Debarcelona, l'Amp. només donava una possible opció, no deia que s'hagués d'utilitzar forçosament....

A mi, de moment, la que em sembla més bona és :Casar-se per interès.

X:


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

"Casar-se per interès" evidentment és correcta. 

Per més que li dono voltes, arribo a la conclusió que no hi ha cap expressió del mateix registre. Deu ser que culturalment som més respectuosos amb les decisions vitals de cadascú, i no necessitem entrar en grolleries ...  

Siau !


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Perdonar por el castellano, pero mi catalán es bastante pobre. Sólo quería introducir un matiz. Parece que estáis optando por "casar-se per interés", pero en mi opinión "dar el braguetazo" no implica necesariamente que la gente se case por el dinero. Intento explicarme. Cuando alguien da el braguetazo es que se casa con una persona que tiene dinero y/o una posición social elevada y por tanto, al casarte con dicha persona adquieres una posición económica desahogada, pero no gracias a tu trabajo si no de lo que hay en tu bragueta (je,je), pero eso no implica que esa sea la razón para casarte. Es decir, puedes casarte con la persona que quieres y a la par dar un braguetazo (que es lo que a todos nos gustaría).

Pero es una opinión, y por tanto, opinable.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Morion

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Perdonar por el castellano, pero mi catalán es bastante pobre. Sólo quería introducir un matiz. Parece que estáis optando por "casar-se per interés", pero en mi opinión "dar el braguetazo" no implica necesariamente que la gente se case por el dinero. Intento explicarme. Cuando alguien da el braguetazo es que se casa con una persona que tiene dinero y/o una posición social elevada y por tanto, al casarte con dicha persona adquieres una posición económica desahogada, pero no gracias a tu trabajo si no de lo que hay en tu bragueta (je,je), pero eso no implica que esa sea la razón para casarte. Es decir, puedes casarte con la persona que quieres y a la par dar un braguetazo (que es lo que a todos nos gustaría).
> 
> Pero es una opinión, y por tanto, opinable.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


Si, jo estic d'acord amb tu. Jo ho tenia entés així com ho explicas tu, no necessariament ha de ser un casament per interés també pot ser sort.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies per les vostres respostes.  Crec que la traduccio més propera és ''casar-se per interés.''  Encara que no és posible fer-ho literalment, aquesta més o menys resumeix el sentit i segons Antpax, no és necessàriament per diners sino per altres coses també.


----------

